# Wondering..Windows 8 on TP possible?



## alm0614 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am running the windows 8 preview on my laptop, it is so touch screen oriented it would be glorious on a tablet. I was wondering if it would ever be feasible to dual boot the tablet into either Android or Windows 8?

Anyone?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

alm0614 said:


> I am running the windows 8 preview on my laptop, it is so touch screen oriented it would be glorious on a tablet. I was wondering if it would ever be feasible to dual boot the tablet into either Android or Windows 8?
> 
> Anyone?


I'd say no because I'm morally against that possibility. But on a more serious note, anything is possible, but it's very unlikely until Win8 ARM support is stable and only if it ends up supporting Tegra branch.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## lilstevie (Jun 21, 2011)

somewhere between unlikely and not at all, it is more than just supporting tegra as the post above says, as even amongst the tegra devices there are differences that prevent a kernel from booting, then there is the UEFI mandate


----------



## alm0614 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ahh, makes sense.Thanks guys! Was just wondering the possibilities!


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

lilstevie said:


> somewhere between unlikely and not at all, it is more than just supporting tegra as the post above says, as even amongst the tegra devices there are differences that prevent a kernel from booting, then there is the UEFI mandate


Right, I'd say it's absolutely not possible. Not officially any way, and not at all until ASUS fully unlocks our bootloader instead of the half-assed job they've done so far (which doesn't keep them from voiding your warranty, naturally). We need nvflash for things like this.

That being said, if we do get full access to our devices (that we own!) then dev's could probably circumvent the UEFI requirement and at least give us a working product albeit unofficial.


----------

